
Entrepreneurs Will Save America - sarvesh
http://willobrien.wordpress.com/2008/09/22/entrepreneurs-will-save-america/?
======
endlessvoid94
Inspiring.

But if consumers won't spend money on anything a startup offers, how does that
startup succeed?

~~~
sarvesh
Consumers will buy what is good. From what I've seen so far entrepreneurship
is not encouraged anywhere I have been as much as in the US.

~~~
darose
Or something that saves them money.

Or saves them time.

And people will _always_ spend on entertainment too - although, less pricey
choices at times like this. And - let's face it - net-based entertainment is
pretty much a bargain compared to movies, concerts, Broadway shows, etc.

------
phil_collins
i think he's trying to say that iphone apps will save america

~~~
darose
No. He's trying to say that the solution to this situation is to move back to
an economy that actually grows from organic growth of businesses, and not just
from the unsustainable expansion of asset bubbles - whether those assets be
stocks or real estate. And it's a well-known fact that small business is
responsible for the lion's share of organic business growth in the US - and
always has been.

